# DYMAX iQ3 Reef



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, here is my rock structure for my DYMAX iQ3 Reef. I will attempt some photosynthetic corals beyond zoos and mushrooms, but I will keep mostly non photosynthetic corals and maybe try some macro algaes. I used a two part epoxy to create this rock structure to maximize the space for coral and minimize the amount of water displaced. Main stock will be sexy shrimp and a tiger goby.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

nice! I've really got to put the putty I have to good use soon... 

I was going to get one, but then I decided not to cause I prefer more horizontal scaping than veritcal and this doesn't give enough room to do that. wish they had the same tank but flipped on it's side


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You might like the newer fluval tanks then.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I was actually going for more of a rectangular footprint... which would probably not be available as an all in one unless I custom build it... unless fluval came out with newer nanos after the ebi, chi and flora

I was thinking of a tank like this... 
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/02/20/the-rise-of-nano-tanks-a-new-reason-to-think-small/
which is 6.6 gallons and has a small population of Eviota bifasciata which are tiny... and a possible fish that can go in your dymax, if you can find them here that is...
http://glassbox-design.com/2009/the-remarkable-pico-reef-of-marcello/
tank dimensions... I think are 24"x7"x9", but that's just me guessing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I was thinking you'd like the Fluval Edge tank. I've seen some great edge reefs and tank mods.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some caulptras such as grape, the long leafy...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know if I'll put any substrate in the tank. But I may ask you for some feather caulerpa though.

Ps, your nano reef is going great. I remember when you were looking at FW shrimp and I showed you some various saltwater shrimp, then not too long after you were telling me that you were going to do a nano reef. It looks awesome!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yeah, I've seen them, they look awesome, but I'm not entirely sold on the whole setup and not fully comfortable rewiring the electrical parts for lights. also, cleaning the glass would be a pain because of the way the top is designed.

I've got some feather caulerpa if you need any... as well as prolifera.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You have to use a magnet cleaner at least once a day to keep most of the algae spore film from starting I think.
I haven't seen anyone rewire the electrical components but the lid fits several types of led lamps. Such as Cree LEDs and mini led strips.

I live in Burlington. So does Sunstar. Thanks though, where are you located.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey will, this will be a difficult project in terms of evaporation.
I set mine up 3 months ago, just like yours.
and as the dry winter arrived, my top off schedule was every other day.
and with this small a tank, any form of imbalance will be devastating. Good luck with it.

right now i have 3 sexies, 2 hermits and 1 turbo snail, and a GSP frag.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sure evaporation will be a tedius inconvinience. It alwas has been for my 10 galling reef, which is being replaced by this. 

There's likely to be a lid added, possibly an auto top off mod, and definitely a bottle of FW to remain beside the tank.

Where can I see your iQ3?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I'm in Hamilton.

yeah, a while back when I wanted to set up a tank for my dad, I was thinking of using a fluval edge and came across a couple of tanks that had spliced out the halogen light sockets and put in different ones or connected them to LED strips.

oh well. I have to wait a while, a little low on funds, so maybe something I want will be made and sold for a reasonable... cheap price. lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> I don't know if I'll put any substrate in the tank. But I may ask you for some feather caulerpa though.
> 
> Ps, your nano reef is going great. I remember when you were looking at FW shrimp and I showed you some various saltwater shrimp, then not too long after you were telling me that you were going to do a nano reef. It looks awesome!


The feather stuff I don't have. I am after it. It's grape and the kelp-like caulerpa. And my mini mini carpet anemones 

Yeah, I kind of remember that... I got hooked... sinkered.... basically I'm well sunk into it. Gonna be upgrading to a 33 soon .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooiiooo 33s are awesome! 

Caulerpa usually grows in sand. Has anyone had it grow into live rock?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine has. my grape does. Most of the time mine gets its little hair roots into shells and live rock all over my bottom. some clambers up the live rocks structures and need to be yoinked off. You could wedge it or tie it to the live rock, much like say an anubia. I'm after the feather for the 33, mostly for foreground. I like planted tanks <3


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm. I may take you up on your offer. I have some things to trade maybe.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> Mine has. my grape does. Most of the time mine gets its little hair roots into shells and live rock all over my bottom. some clambers up the live rocks structures and need to be yoinked off. You could wedge it or tie it to the live rock, much like say an anubia. I'm after the feather for the 33, mostly for foreground. I like planted tanks <3


same... the feather I have in my fuge is all over the LR I have in it and the prolifera in the main is growing on a piece of LR. Like sunstar said you can tie it on to the rock like you do with anubia and moss for FW tanks.

and sure Will... I have some in my mangrove nano in Hamilton, I can also get more from my fuge in Niagara. send me a pm when you know you want some.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I only need the finest amount. So why don't Sunstar or I hookup with you to get a price for each of us, and then well pass it on to the other. What part of Hamilton do you live in? I'm in north Burlington near waterdown, but I could take a couple busses to you maybe.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have the prolifera I think. (a little tough done as wakame) You are in north burlington, I'm down by Ikea. Even if I got a small bit, i am sure i could grow enough for when I get the 33 started.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I remember whereabouts you live, we traded some RCS there sometime back. If I get some feather caulerpa I'll pass it on to you and you can seed with your other species?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you want some of my other plants? I got some redish stuff growing on rocks, rather nice well to me its nice. I can see what macro things I can pull out.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

does the red stuff look like little red balloons by any chance?

Yup! I'm looking to grab as many varieties as possible to experiment with.

I'm especially looking for that yellow thorny like macro algae. Saw some at big als hamilton in their seahorse display.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I'm on the West side of Hamilton, by McMaster.

Sunstar you tried eating it? I've wondered if it would be ok...

I could just drive and meet you somewhere too. 

as for payment/trade... cheap zoo frags (one or two heads) are welcomed, a couple bucks, or some other type of macro.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

have fw too?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

no, just sw... 

I'm really open to anything as long as it's fair for both of us...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

more or less clean out of frags. Just got a abpit 4 heads of Purple anthelia drifting around. well not drifting. I know where i t is and it is attached to a bit of rubble. I have extra grape caulpera. I just got my zoo so I can't frag it yet.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

ok, I'll trade you macroalgae for macroalgae... I've only got a couple of strands here in my nano if you want to meet on Thursday or Friday, if you want more then it would have to be a Sunday meet.... or we can meet later.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought it on Saturday  I'm in Burlington, too. If it does well, it'll be up for trades...



Will Hayward said:


> I'm especially looking for that yellow thorny like macro algae. Saw some at big als hamilton in their seahorse display.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Was it for sale in Hamilton Carmen? I saw it in both the iq3 display and the seahorse, I didn't even look in the marine tanks as most of my time in the fishroom was waiting in line for service. Good thing I went to the store the day before and filled out a clipboard and took the sheet home with me.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I bought it on Saturday  I'm in Burlington, too. If it does well, it'll be up for trades...


can I be in on this too? lol
in March I might (keyword here) be getting some red macros (different kinds) I could trade/might be dividing so I can have reserves in other tanks so it doesn't die on me if I do something wrong.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, they had 2 sprigs of it in the sectioned area where they have the crabs etc. Maybe the other is still there? No fighting, guys


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you know what it is called?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Someone on another forum thinks it's Rhodophyta Hypnea Hookweed...


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

cool. maybe I'll take a look on thursday. 
I'll let you know if I get it...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I'm sure evaporation will be a tedius inconvinience. It alwas has been for my 10 galling reef, which is being replaced by this.
> 
> There's likely to be a lid added, possibly an auto top off mod, and definitely a bottle of FW to remain beside the tank.
> 
> Where can I see your iQ3?


My IQ3 I believe was shown in my sexy shrimp thread somewhere in the salt section about a month ago.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Will(and Carmen if you also read this), 

I need your expertise with the Dymax Robot LED Clip Light that comes with the IQ3. In your opinion, do you think it has enough power to grow chaeto in the back chamber of a 29G biocube? This is one of my possibilities. I'm trying to figure out a fuge light solution so i can get my stupid chaeto out of my display and into the fuge where it belongs!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably, but I don't know.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Wil,

quick question, does your Robot light get really hot, both where the led's are and also where the plug is?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump...cuz I'm curious and he never got an answer 



PACMAN said:


> Hey Wil,
> 
> quick question, does your Robot light get really hot, both where the led's are and also where the plug is?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They get warm when run at full power. Probably plays part in their reportidly poor lifespan.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably requires a mod then of some sort. can the LED unit be removed and attached to a heatsink? Could you run a small fan across the top to cool it down? Been researching the LED lights.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> They get warm when run at full power. Probably plays part in their reportidly poor lifespan.


DOH! wish you told me this before i picked one up


----------

